

Give Canada’s visiting brains a boost - Startup Visa Canada - dannyrobinson
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/opinions/editorials/give-canadas-visiting-brains-a-boost/article2092848/

======
chadp
This would be great for canada but then what after they come to canada. Will
they tell the budding entrepreneurs of the 50%+ personal income tax that they
will have to pay as Canadians?

